# Curtain Replacement ??



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

My wife would like me to replace the curtain the closes off the back room of our 32BHDS with something more solid, that would be more sound proof and private. Has any one else replaced this curtain and if so what did you replace it with?? Any pics would be great as well


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Not sure about the layout of your trailer, but we installed a pleated door in our 25RSS to separate the bunk area from the main trailer. Easy to install and I think fits what you are asking for.


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

Well I have the 31RQS that has a curtain that closes off the back bunkhouse which is basically useless for any type of privacy. I had a friend put a regular door in and it looks great! The door looks like it came from the factory and gives total privacy.


----------



## Trish (Jul 26, 2009)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Not sure about the layout of your trailer, but we installed a pleated door in our 25RSS to separate the bunk area from the main trailer. Easy to install and I think fits what you are asking for.


 My wife mentioned that type of door but the track that is up there for the curtain doesn't go wall to wall, it goes from one wall and just ends past the other one which just misses the slide when it is in. How heavy is the pleated door you installed? I would have to reposition the track and I don't want it to pull out of the ceiling as there doesn't seem to be studs all the way across where I would like to place it.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Trish said:


> My wife mentioned that type of door but the track that is up there for the curtain doesn't go wall to wall, it goes from one wall and just ends past the other one which just misses the slide when it is in. How heavy is the pleated door you installed? I would have to reposition the track and I don't want it to pull out of the ceiling as there doesn't seem to be studs all the way across where I would like to place it.


The door is not very heavy at all. It comes with its own track, so the curtain track you currently have installed will not be used. I am trying to remember, but I do not think there was a stud in the ceiling on mine either. I might have used some anchors, I will have to check.

Door is really nice and gives the privacy I think you are looking for. Ours has been installed for a few years and has been trouble free.

DAN


----------



## jgd (Jan 2, 2009)

Where did you obtain the pleated door?


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

I got my pleated door from my local RV store parts department. They had to order it, took a few days to get.

DAN


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jgd said:


> Where did you obtain the pleated door?


I will be buying a pleated door this spring. You can find one here
crunchman


----------

